# Bluetooth problems?



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

My Nook color is running CM7.1 (from Oct 2011).

I have not been able to get bluetooth devices to sync & work properly with it. This is true for previous versions of Cyanogen as well. Back when I got the NC (for Father's day 2011), I tried connecting a motorola bluetooth headset (just the single earbud) - I got it to connect, but never was able to record anything from its microphone, nor could I hear anything from it. I didn't think much of it at the time.

For Christmas, my wife got me this bluetooth stereo headset:
http://bensoutlet.com/products/zonda-bluetooth-headphones

Not the best product I'm sure, but it was only $20. I've actually been quite satisfied with them - I use them with my Droid Charge phone all the time (for listening to music, auido from netflix, and for phone calls). I have also used them with an iPad 2 that I have at work. No problems. I can get them to pair and connect to my NC, but as soon as I try to play music or watch a video, they will disconnect.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

jaffo said:


> My Nook color is running CM7.1 (from Oct 2011).
> 
> I have not been able to get bluetooth devices to sync & work properly with it. This is true for previous versions of Cyanogen as well. Back when I got the NC (for Father's day 2011), I tried connecting a motorola bluetooth headset (just the single earbud) - I got it to connect, but never was able to record anything from its microphone, nor could I hear anything from it. I didn't think much of it at the time.
> 
> ...


Are you running a nightly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I am running the latest stable version from 9 Oct 2011. No nightlies here.


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere on here that the Nook doesn't have the ability to record anything, via bluetooth mic or physical. As for the connection issues, I also remember seeing that our NC doesn't have a bluetook antenna, so the range on it is like 6 inches away or some ridiculous shit. It's frustrating as hell for me too because using bluetooth SMS tether programs fail when I actually move away from my phone, which defeats the purpose of even using it.


----------

